# Chad Ford: Rush & Jack for Bayless and Diogu (merged)



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Thought this deserved its own thread

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/06/portland_trades_for_augustin.html


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Bleh, why? It's not like this cat is better than Jack, or Blake, maybe sergio or Kaponen....maybe...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Hmm. A trade, but not for an exciting player to me. Oh well...I am not a better judge of talent than Pritchard.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

What! 95.5 is reporting it's Bayless.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Another site is reporting Rush/Jack for Bayless. That I like much more.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Interesting, because the guys on 95.5 right now are claiming that we are trading Rush + JJ for Bayless to Indians. :thinking2:


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

That says we traded for Bayless, not DJ.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Oregonlive just changed the article to say Bayless, it was not my fault


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

If a mod can change the title to Bayless, that would be great


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



Yega1979 said:


> That says we traded for Bayless, not DJ.


HAHA! When I first looked at the article, it definitely said DJ, not Bayless.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Holy COW!

I was just about to post my disappointment that we got Rush (17 months older than Webster, an inferior prospect IMO)...

But Rush and Jack for Bayless?

Woo-HOO!

That would be almost too good to be true... fingers crossed!

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Bayless more exciting for me! I hope it's true!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

I am so excited to get Bayless


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Is Indy under the cap? Who's the throwin from Indiana?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

I am hearing on a chat that its Rush/Jack for Bayless/Diogue. That just seems too good to be true though.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Besides Bayless, who are we getting from the Pacers? Jack made $1.2 mil thisyear and $2 mil next. We have to take a salary back unless Indy has a TPE.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

It's Bayless, man. Read the message. He's better than both DJ or Westbrook!


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*

Bayless! Finally, something to get excited about.

Go Blazers


----------



## roncag (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

From Chad Ford over at ESPN:

"Kansas junior Brandon Rush was the 13th pick by the Portland Trail Blazers, but was then part of a trade that sent him to Indiana. A Blazers source told ESPN.com's Chad Ford that the Blazers have verbally agreed to a deal that will send the rights to Rush and Jarrett Jack to the Pacers for the rights to Bayless and Ike Diogu."


----------



## Devil in the Details (Jun 20, 2008)

"The Blazers will send the rights to Rush and Jarrett Jack to the Pacers for the rights to Bayless and Ike Diogu."

Wow. We keep #27. Pritchard is God. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/draft/tracker/round?draftyear=2008


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



yuyuza1 said:


> It's Bayless, man. Read the message. He's better than both DJ or Westbrook!


Is he really? Is this going to leave room for Koponen/Sergio rotation? alongside him and Blake?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*



roncag said:


> From Chad Ford over at ESPN:
> 
> "Kansas junior Brandon Rush was the 13th pick by the Portland Trail Blazers, but was then part of a trade that sent him to Indiana. A Blazers source told ESPN.com's Chad Ford that the Blazers have verbally agreed to a deal that will send the rights to Rush and Jarrett Jack to the Pacers for the rights to Bayless and Ike Diogu."


That would be brilliant... even though Ike has been a huge disappointment, he's pretty darn good as filler and might prove to be an asset for us.

Ed O.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*



roncag said:


> From Chad Ford over at ESPN:
> 
> "Kansas junior Brandon Rush was the 13th pick by the Portland Trail Blazers, but was then part of a trade that sent him to Indiana. A Blazers source told ESPN.com's Chad Ford that the Blazers have verbally agreed to a deal that will send the rights to Rush and Jarrett Jack to the Pacers for the rights to Bayless and Ike Diogu."


How did we pritch slap them that hard. OH MY GOD


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Getting Diogu too is sweet. Last year, at age 24, he put up over 17 PER. Bayless was great enough, but adding another useful young player in the bargain. 

Pritchard is almost too good at this stuff.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



BIG Q said:


> Besides Bayless, who are we getting from the Pacers? Jack made $1.2 mil thisyear and $2 mil next. We have to take a salary back unless Indy has a TPE.


I am answering my own question;

We are getting Diogu, who mad $2.8 mil, which still doe not match up with Jacks contract, but Indy is getting a TPE from Toronto.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Chad Ford: Rush & Jack for Bayless and Diogu*

Watch him snatch up a sliding DeAndre Jordan at #27.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



blue32 said:


> Is he really? Is this going to leave room for Koponen/Sergio rotation? alongside him and Blake?


IMO Bayless is a MUCH more exciting and promising prospect than Augustin/Koponen/Sergio or Blake/Jack.

We haven't really talked that much about him on the board, I think, because it was assumed he was going to be selected in the top 5 or 6... he is a bigger PG, almost a combo guard, but paired with Roy and/or Rudy in the same backcourt, it could be AWESOME!

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*



Minstrel said:


> Getting Diogu too is sweet. Last year, at age 24, he put up over 17 PER. Bayless was great enough, but adding another useful young player in the bargain.
> 
> Pritchard is almost too good at this stuff.


As ever, we're on the same page.

I almost am holding back my full excitement because it seems to good to be true (especially since I was so downcast that we took Rush for those 105 seconds...)

Ed O.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



Ed O said:


> IMO Bayless is a MUCH more exciting and promising prospect than Augustin/Koponen/Sergio or Blake/Jack.
> 
> We haven't really talked that much about him on the board, I think, because it was assumed he was going to be selected in the top 5 or 6... he is a bigger PG, almost a combo guard, but paired with Roy and/or Rudy in the same backcourt, it could be AWESOME!
> 
> Ed O.



well then i can't wait for the commish to say "and we have a trade.."


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Chad Ford: Rush & Jack for Bayless and Diogu*

It's RIDICULOUS.

At 27, I bet we take Batum if he's there. If not, we take Tomic. It's "stash an int" time...

Ed O.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Bayless just makes so much sense for this team, I liked Westbrook and Gordon, but you can see how Jerryd could fit this roster very very well.

Can bring the ball up, but not enough of a ball dominating PG to take it out of BRoy's hands. He's a very good shooter and can certainly play off the ball, plus he's got the handles to penetrate and he draws a TON of FTs. Defensively he was just a notch below Westbrook/Mayo IMHO, one of the best in this draft with the athletic ability to be a very good defender of PGs with Nate's coaching, only knock defensively is the T-Rex arms but he'll have big time shotblocking behind him to erase some penetration.

I'm so fricken excited!


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Bayless is a guy most of us wanted more than anyone other than Rose about 3 monhs ago. Funny how calm it is around here.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



blue32 said:


> well then i can't wait for the commish to say "and we have a trade.."


me too... people out without internet or radio don't know! just called a friend who is out and they had no idea.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*



Ed O said:


> I almost am holding back my full excitement because it seems to good to be true (especially since I was so downcast that we took Rush for those 105 seconds...)


That's true...it'll be disappointing if it doesn't materialize.

But Rush is such a mediocre pick, it's hard to believe Pritchard targeting him.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Bayless is bad defensivley, but is very talented still. He is much like a combo of Monta Ellis/Barbosa with a bit less true scoring instinct and a bit more overall playmaking skill. 

He is going to fit excellently next to Roy.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*



Jayps15 said:


> Bayless just makes so much sense for this team, I liked Westbrook and Gordon, but you can see how Jerryd could fit this roster very very well.
> 
> Can bring the ball up, but not enough of a ball dominating PG to take it out of BRoy's hands. He's a very good shooter and can certainly play off the ball, plus he's got the handles to penetrate and he draws a TON of FTs. Defensively he was just a notch below Westbrook/Mayo IMHO, one of the best in this draft with the athletic ability to be a very good defender of PGs with Nate's coaching, only knock defensively is the T-Rex arms but he'll have big time shotblocking behind him to erase some penetration.
> 
> I'm so fricken excited!


I don't know, the thing about Bayless is he isn't a true PG and he's too small to be a 2. His ballhandling isn't near the best in this draft and his defense needs work. But I like him on our team more than Rush and I sure like the trade. GO KP!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Ric Bucher JUST announced it on ESPN!

It has been sent to the league office for approval.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Here is the ESPN announcement by Bucher.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

This isn't fair, Bayless, Ross, Outlaw, Aldridge, and Oden. Your team will destroy for teams to come.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Well, congratulations. Pritchard just showed again that he is one of the, if not the best GM in the league.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



blue32 said:


> well then i can't wait for the commish to say "and we have a trade.."


Some links:

"A must see to believe type of talent ..."

"Offensively, Bayless can do it all and has basically everything you look for in a scoring guard."

"Bayless' combination of elite athleticism, shooting ability and quickness make him an excellent NBA prospect."

"Has a few flaws but he's a top five prospect...

Excellent.

Ed O.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*



Weasel said:


> This isn't fair, Bayless, Ross, Outlay, Aldridge, and Oden. Your team will destroy for teams to come.


Who are "Ross" & "Outlay"?

Gramps...:whistling:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*



croco said:


> Well, congratulations. Pritchard just showed again that he is one of the, if not the best GM in the league.


Thanks for the compliments guys. KP is honestly one of the nicest guys too. He's an amazing talent at his job.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Chad Ford: Rush & Jack for Bayless and Diogu*

Jesus, this is unbelieveable.

PG: Steve Blake...Jerryd Bayless (obviously, Bayless could start)
SG: Brandon Roy...Rudy Fernandez
SF: Martell Webster...Travis Outlaw
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge...Channing Frye...Ike Diogu
C: Greg Oden...Joel Przybilla

And they'll have Kopponen, Freeland and this upcoming 27th pick stashed overseas. KP is an ideal GM. He's aggressive, his owner is willing to buy picks and KP isn't afraid to use those picks on Euros and continuously make trades.

The Blazers are ridiculously young, and at some point, they're going to have to decide on a nucleus of players that they stick with. But let's be honest...this looks like that group.

As for Indiana, I like the addition of Rush, but I don't understand why they traded Bayless after he fell to them. They should have dealt Tinsley and stuck with Ford and Bayless. I suppose they probably still will try to deal Tinsley, since they'll now have J. Jack.

PG: T.J. Ford...Jamaal Tinsley
SG: Mike Dunleavy Jr...Marquis Daniels
SF: Danny Granger....Brandon Rush...Shawne Williams
PF: Troy Murphy
C: Jeff Foster...Roy Hibbert...Rasho Nesterovic

But good God, the Blazers just get better and better.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Chad Ford: Rush & Jack for Bayless and Diogu*



Ed O said:


> It's RIDICULOUS.
> 
> At 27, I bet we take Batum if he's there. If not, we take Tomic. It's "stash an int" time...
> 
> Ed O.


I wouldn't do that, you want to take draft and stash players with early 2nds now so they aren't restricted under the NBA's 1st round scale contracts. Taking them in the 2nd makes negotiating their transfer to the NBA much much smoother, if Rudy had been a 2nd round pick there would have been almost no question about him coming immediately because the money would have been much much better.

I think we might pick a banger, Hickson maybe.

EDIT: as soon as I say that he goes 19th...


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Pritch is so damn good. Wow....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Don't fire Pritchard!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Chad Ford: Rush & Jack for Bayless and Diogu*

Pritchard is fairly amazing. Creative, aggressive and smart.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



blue32 said:


> Bleh, why? It's not like this cat is better than Jack, or Blake, maybe sergio or Kaponen....maybe...


Bayless is far better than Jack, you're foolish if you think otherwise.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ, er, ah, Jerryd*

Very excited for the pick, I called it saying Indiana had to pick Bayless for Portland if they wanted him. I said Rush was going to Indiana before it materialized on here. Awesome. Great pick.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



GregOden said:


> Bayless is far better than Jack, you're foolish if you think otherwise.


That was the reaction when the thread said it was Augustin.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DraftExpress:

The trade is between Indiana and Portland we’re informed. Jarrett Jack, Josh McRoberts and the #13 pick (Rush) for #11 (Jerryd Bayless). Indiana must have a trade exception. Kevin Pritchard does it again! What a great compliment for Brandon Roy. We’ve been talking about this all year long with Portland’s scouts…


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



blue32 said:


> Bleh, why? It's not like this cat is better than Jack, or Blake, maybe sergio or Kaponen....maybe...


Hah, Bayless has a better all around game then all those guys.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

McBob is gone? Does that mean we keep Frylock??


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Congratulations Portland. I should note that I actually live in Portland 9 months out of the year and am ecstatic to go watch Bayless and Diogu play along side Oden, LMA, and Roy.

This is a fantastic trade for the Blazers. I don't know what Larry Bird is thinking.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

that was just buzz from the draft. Jonathon Givony is blogging from the draft i think..so it may not be in stone.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ESPN just said McBob is in the trade.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

You guys are giving up McRoberts too...Don't cry too hard about that one. Jesus, McRoberts is terrible...


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i almost had a heart attack when they said they traded brandon......rush...lol

then i did i screaming high jumping fist pump, i love diogu....and BAYLESS!!!!!!! we are so freaking lucky, let the hate come fast and furious!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Note that was sarcasm, I realize you don't love McRoberts in all likelihood.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Chad Ford: Rush & Jack for Bayless and Diogu*



ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Watch him snatch up a sliding DeAndre Jordan at #27.


We have no need for him. That guy would have been better off going back to school he needs a ton of work on his game before he's even close to NBA ready. He woulnd't sniff the court for a couple years if we drafted him. I'd rather draft a Euro and stash him overseas.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Mcroberts Was The Fewtcha!!!!!!!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

well now im excited, cleaning house to give our boys more minutes


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

blue32 said:


> McBob is gone? Does that mean we keep Frylock??


McRoberts is from Indiana. Hometown kid. Good luck to him.

Bayless just looked shellshocked on ESPN. I think he's going to be pretty freaking psyched when he gets a chance to think about it...

Ed O.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

How can he not like it? He goes from being part of an ugly mess in Indiana to joining a team that is widely expected to contend for years to come.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> McRoberts is from Indiana. Hometown kid. Good luck to him.
> 
> Bayless just looked shellshocked on ESPN. I think he's going to be pretty freaking psyched when he gets a chance to think about it...
> 
> Ed O.


Yeah, and I can completely understand that you would feel a little disappointed that you were projected top 5 and you fell to 11. I know it's easy for any of us to say "well I'd just be excited to be drafted," but that's a pretty big fall.

I think you're right though Ed, he'll be psyched when he thinks about what team he's going to.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ed O said:


> McRoberts is from Indiana. Hometown kid. Good luck to him.
> 
> Bayless just looked shellshocked on ESPN. I think he's going to be pretty freaking psyched when he gets a chance to think about it...
> 
> Ed O.


sounded like he'd only heard about being a Blazer a minute ago


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Ed O said:


> McRoberts is from Indiana. Hometown kid. Good luck to him.
> 
> Bayless just looked shellshocked on ESPN. I think he's going to be pretty freaking psyched when he gets a chance to think about it...
> 
> Ed O.



You are right, but he seemed upset abuot falling to pick 11, not about being traded.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

We have 3 legit Rookie of the Year candidates!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Wooooooooo!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Xericx said:


> We have 3 legit Rookie of the Year candidates!




bayless likely won't get enough PT to be a candidate.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, I am warming up to this KP dude. He may actually be adequate. :bsmile:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> bayless likely won't get enough PT to be a candidate.


he has the potential to. On any other team he would be a candidate.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

so much for koponen running the show at summer league.

I wonder if bayless was kps number 2 choice behind rose, pg-wise.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> bayless likely won't get enough PT to be a candidate.


Weeeeellllll, I don't know about that. Blake? Rodriguez? If Bayless is REALLY a P, he'll beat those fools out for time. I could see him getting 24+ minutes per game. 

If he can learn defense real quick.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wasn't Diogu a fairly low pick (meaning possibly a bigger contract)? Just curious what impact this'll have on our cap over the next couple of years.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Xericx said:


> he has the potential to. On any other team he would be a candidate.




not playing for nate, though.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> Wasn't Diogu a fairly low pick (meaning possibly a bigger contract)? Just curious what impact this'll have on our cap over the next couple of years.


Without looking it up I believe Diogu was the 8th pick.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

mobes23 said:


> Wasn't Diogu a fairly low pick (meaning possibly a bigger contract)? Just curious what impact this'll have on our cap over the next couple of years.


Diogu is on the last year of his contract, so he's worth about $3 million this year, but if we don't want him he's money off the books in 2009.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mobes23 said:


> Wasn't Diogu a fairly low pick (meaning possibly a bigger contract)? Just curious what impact this'll have on our cap over the next couple of years.


His contract is up ater this year. (Well....it's an option year.)


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Ike is a beast! He tore up the Pac 10 and just didn't fit into Golden State's system.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Ike is a beast! He tore up the Pac 10 and just didn't fit into Golden State's system.


looking at the stats, didn't 'fit into Indiana's system' either. AKA isn't that good. Better than McBob though for third string PF.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

#10 said:


> looking at the stats, didn't 'fit into Indiana's system' either. AKA isn't that good. Better than McBob though for third string PF.


Diogu has done well when not hurt and given playing time. He has a soft mid-range touch and despite his bruiser looking body is much more of a finesse player.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

The latest victim:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Let's see Kevin McFail, Danny Mange, and now Leisure Suit Larry, any other former Celtics wanna get in line and take their licks?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

#10 said:


> looking at the stats, didn't 'fit into Indiana's system' either. AKA isn't that good. Better than McBob though for third string PF.


Actually he had a PER of 17.2 last year. That's pretty good.

Only Roy and Aldridge and (interestingly enough, McRoberts) had PERs higher than that on the Blazers last year.

Ike is short but has very good offensive skills.

Ed O.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Actually he had a PER of 17.2 last year. That's pretty good.
> 
> Only Roy and Aldridge and (interestingly enough, McRoberts) had PERs higher than that on the Blazers last year.
> 
> ...


I guess that's what I get for just looking at the raw stats, thanks (zagsfan too).


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



GregOden said:


> Bayless is far better than Jack, you're foolish if you think otherwise.


Jack is one of two Blazers last year that could get to the rim on his own, with Roy being the other.

Jack is not garbage, no matter the abuse he undeservedly got from many posters on this board.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Blazers trade for DJ*



PapaG said:


> Jack is one of two Blazers last year that could get to the rim on his own, with Roy being the other.


True. But, I suspect that with Bayless and Rudy coming - this is less of a concern for next year. I hope at least one of them can do it in the NBA - otherwise, we are in for some issues.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

you guys have a helluva GM.. w..o..w


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Actually he had a PER of 17.2 last year. That's pretty good.
> 
> Only Roy and Aldridge and (interestingly enough, McRoberts) had PERs higher than that on the Blazers last year.
> 
> ...


I didn't watch him much but I follow fantasy numbers close. When he got decent PT, he put up some great numbers, with percentages, steals, rebounds, etc. He's a solid big who just hasn't stuck for some reason, but he should. Undersized but talented. If we didn't have him I probably would have kept Arthur.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone else catch Larry Bird on the ESPN broadcast...

He praised Jerryd Bayless like he was going to be a Pacer, and when asked about having Rush he said 'that trade is all speculation at this point'. They commented that as a pending trade Bird isn't supposed to comment about players he doesn't already have the rights to... but my stomach is in my throat right now... if the Pacers back out idk...


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Jayps15 said:


> Anyone else catch Larry Bird on the ESPN broadcast...
> 
> He praised Jerryd Bayless like he was going to be a Pacer, and when asked about having Rush he said 'that trade is all speculation at this point'. They commented that as a pending trade Bird isn't supposed to comment about players he doesn't already have the rights to... but my stomach is in my throat right now... if the Pacers back out idk...



I just heard that. Bird looked like he swallowed a rotten egg.

I'm guessing the trade has already been submitted for approval; the Pacers can't back out at this point, but it looked like Bird has buyer's remorse.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> bayless likely won't get enough PT to be a candidate.


Won't he start?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I thought we'd make a trade or two today, but I never imagined that we'd land Bayless. Thank goodness he fell as far as he did so that we were able to do this. As soon as he was drafted, I told my friend that we should swap with Indiana since they have Ford and Tinsley... AMAZING.

Like others have said, I hope that it's not just speculation and that it actually goes through. I was a little nervous about the fact that it wasn't announced during the draft. We'll have to see how that turns out.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Jerryd Bayless is a fantastic score for the Blazers, and Pritchard certainly should be roundly commended for making it happen. 

But, Bird doesn't have any reason to hang his head. Jarrett Jack is a solid combo guard who has gotten better and better in his time in the league. He plays his *** off, can get to the rim, can score after absorbing contact, occasionally gets hot from deep, is a decent defender, and he has a winner's and a leader's mentality, which could go a long way for a Pacers' team that's really in the middle of some upheaval. 

Brandon Rush is a solid pickup, too, and a proven winner at the highest NCAA level. Indiana got better with this trade, short-term, I believe - because with Rush as an upgrade over Diogu, and Jarrett Jack producing right off the bat, next season, plus the leadership he'll offer, which Bayless wouldn't have done, as a rookie. Not bad for either side, though I think it looks a little sweeter for the Blazers. 

Nice.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

OK. I'm incredibly biased because of where I live but... I don't see where people get off saying Brandon Rush is a mediocre player.

I mean yes, Bayless is the superior player, but Rush would have been a great addition to the Blazers. He's a very good 3 Point shooter, a great defender, and has decent size.

Nonetheless, I'm happy for the Blazers, and I am pumped for the season to begin.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting that Indiana took Bayless, considering they wanted Rush. Why they didn't take Rush instead, is weird. I wonder if it was the promise of Jack?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Dan said:


> Interesting that Indiana took Bayless, considering they wanted Rush. Why they didn't take Rush instead, is weird. I wonder if it was the promise of Jack?


They pay Rush less by getting him at 13 rather than 11 and get Jack and McRoberts out of it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> They pay Rush less by getting him at 13 rather than 11 and get Jack and McRoberts out of it.


what is the difference in payscale? I would bet it's not a lot.

I'm not complainin we got Ike and Jerryd, but it's a little strange.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

You guys pulled highway robbery.

You got rid of a second string PG and picked up your full-time PG alongside Brandon Roy.

The Blazers are a serious threat for championship aspirations next year and for the next 10 years.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I think KP knew that Bayless was slipping, Indiana caught wind of that and probably talked to the Blazers about getting more value for their pick. The offer was made, and we Pritch-slapped them in the end.

KP said some teams drafted a player they didn't need and thought they could get value by trading them. I think that loser was Charlotte who got Augustin, but already have Felton that they just drafted.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

god this trade was amazing, no doubt about it...simply amazing, does everyone think we are done with deals now?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i want that avy that kingspeed has


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Don't you love it?

GO BLAZERS!!!!


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> KP said some teams drafted a player they didn't need and thought they could get value by trading them. I think that loser was Charlotte who got Augustin, but already have Felton that they just drafted.


So, we Pritch-Slapped multiple teams in a 2-team transaction
:lol::lol::lol:
:yay:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I love getting Diogu as well. The guy is a banger down low, can get the boards and can do the garbage stuff down low.
A great backup. Pritchard is a genius.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Make the trade official goddamn it. I'm going to be so bummed if it's not.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Jack + McBob for Diogu in the trade checker doesn't work
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2768~3220~2750&teams=11~11~22&te=&cash=
Maybe once players are on next season's contract it will, which would explain why it can't be made official yet. I hope.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

They have an incorrect salary for Jack, thats why.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Dan said:


> They have an incorrect salary for Jack, thats why.


it matches storyteller's info


----------

